# Food( I'm only 13)



## Andrea555777 (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm scared to eat out and some food at home .I feel like I'm the only one in the world who has it.I mean I have to take a Gas X, IMO,Rolaids,Bentyl,etc.. .I miss my old life and so does my family.Somtimes I can eat pizza and sometimes I can't,and latley I have been to scared to try anything new.And I have no friends.


----------



## Cowgrlchica (Feb 18, 2004)

i know exactly what you mean. i still struggle with eating out. my best solution is to think positivly, tell yourself your going to eat right for your tummy. it seems to work for me quite well. depending on your ibs symtoms, mine happens to be D. i take immodium right before or right after i eat and i'm not sure if the food will agree with me. i would lay off the Rolaids, they can sometimes cause worse D. When your tummy starts to feel upset i suck on Peppermints. try to make sure they have peppermint extract in them. peppermint calms the contractions in your tummy and bowels. i hope this advice will be of some assistance to you.my the toilet paper be soft and the privite bathrooms plentiful.


----------



## IBS4me223 (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm 14 and I took me awhile to accept that I can't hav things like ice cream, pizza, fried chicken etc. But I found this really good cookbook called "Eating for IBS" it is great! Just keep telling yourself even if I were allowed to eat things like pizza? Is it really good for me anyway?


----------



## mlggibson (Aug 5, 2004)

i feel your pain. I have had iBS for at least a year and I am only 13. Sometimes i feel like IBS rules my life, but I try to not let it. Stress trigors a lot of it for me. I get acid reflux and diareah. I know it sucks really bad sometimes, and it can be embarrassing too, but don't give up, keep on going.







(By the way my mom signedon for me so I am not really 50) : )


----------



## sisu1308 (Sep 27, 2004)

I couldn't eat Ice Cream or Chocolate when I was your age.. but I can now. That's the good news.What to do now? Eat bread and mild foods for your stomach. For foods you don't know how they will react, eat small portions to try. Don't eat too much in one meal (thanksgiving.) That is one of the worst.Eat foods that are easy to digest. Stay away from spices, the spices in the Pizza (especially pepp.) can make your stomach hurt.Eat Mash Potatoes and Stuffing and mild foods. Hang in there and you will be okay.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

For a chocolate fix I use cocoa and soymilk and hot water for a "IBS friendly cuppa".Pizza is a tough one, but once you start cutting out eating fatty food you will feel ill just thinking about eating one ! For savoury I eat seaweed wrapped rice crackers. I can also eat oven baked potato crisps without any problems.People have different things to cope with. Some kids have asthma, diabetes, and lots of different stuff. One good thing about IBS is that eventually you will get better at managing your symptoms, and you will be much less prone to zits ! than other kids eating pizzas


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

And why don't you find yourself an IBS penpal: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum;f=6 There are people with IBS of all ages who have posted that they want an IBS penpal. Great way to meet people !


----------



## theresnopoint (Sep 7, 2003)

Hey Andrea, I was diagnosed at 13, and at first I was perified. At first my social life did dip, and I felt the same depression/fear of leaving the house. But as time went on I found good medicine, and managed to start going out again. Tip, if you have an episode and dont want to tell people about ur IBS, say u need a tampon, and then if it takes a long time say the machine wasnt working right...its saved me many a time until i could tell people about my IBS. Anyways, I'm 16 now, 3 years later I have more control, and its true, u will survive and adjust. Good Luck


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Andrea I promise you're not the only one here who has it, 45 million americans suffer from it. it's the most common reason for a trip to the GI doctor, I miss my old life too, i used to be able to go out with my friends and such, now i can't leave the house.. because mine is anxiety induced. severe severe stomach aches when I'm about to go anywhere. but we're with you here, we know how you feel. and we sympthize.. just hang in there. IBS doesn't increase the chance of any cancers or anything. so it's not a potentially dangerous disease, it's just uncomfortable. so if you need to talk you can always PM me or email me.


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

I've was diagnosed with IBS when I was 10 or 11 (a few years ago). I've basically found that it's not that hard to stay away from fatty foods or foods with lots of lactose in them at restaraunts once you know which foods those are. I stay away from fried food and creamy sauces all the time, and otherwise just use my judgement. I've actually taught myself to like sherbet better than ice cream and now I would rather take the cheese off pizza and eat it than have it on the pizza. You'll get used to it eventually.


----------



## stopibs (Aug 20, 2004)

Hand in there. I know it can be horrible at times. I also got IBS when I was 13. To me the first year is the hardest. Trying to cope with it isn't easy. Eventfully you can manage your symptoms. I'v had it just over a year. Try not to worrie, it just makes it worse, and remember theres others out there that have the same thing as you.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Try eating altoids sometimes! they help me







:cries: I just found that out today!


----------



## noname45 (Jan 7, 2005)

peppermint tea also helps the digestive system , i drink like 3 cups a day


----------



## *sarah* (Jan 25, 2005)

therea a book called eating for IBS and it REALLY helps. it has to do with soluble fiber


----------



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

Eating is a very big issue with me full stop. Especially at school. I may eat foods that i am acquainted with but I still feel uneasy about it. Even eating with my friends makes me nervous. my mates are around me and I snap asking for space and I feel bad because it isnt there fault I am like this. I would just like to go back in time an prevent my self from going on that stupid diet that led me towards IBS but whats done is done.


----------

